# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  لا  تنسوانا

## الخطاط سيد

السلام عليكم
كيف الاحوال
الي  بيروح العمرة الرجبيه لا ينسانا من الدعا

موفقين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسلم الأيادي ياسيد

أسأل الله لك التوفيق

وأقول معاك ياللي جاد عليكم الكريم بزيارة البيت الحرام

واكرمكم بضيافته .. لاتنسونا بالدعاء

بإنتظار كل جديد منك خيي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

وااااااااااااو

عن جد روعه

ماااااااا شاااااااء الله



تسلم ايدينك 

والله لا يحرمنا من جديدك

اظيف صوتي الى اصواتكم طالبه الدعاااء



دمتـــ بالف خير

----------


## النور المؤمل

انشا الله الكل الا يبغى يروح عمرة رجبية الله يلبية الية 
وللجميع انشا الله الخير والثواب 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الخطاط سيد

:)  اهلا 

شكرا لكم  جميعاااااا

موفقين

----------


## نور الهدى

تسلم الايادي 

والله يرزقنا جميعا زيارة بيته الحرام وزيارة رسوله

----------

